# Military issued watches?????



## TNWatchNerd

Does the US, or any military still issue watches to soldiers/infantry? I believe some highly specialized soldiers are still issued watches but what about the rest?

If so what are they?

What were some previously issued watches?


----------



## Mike_Dowling

Been discussed before, but short answer no, at least not in the US military, most military folks wear g-shocks including those with divers certification.


----------



## TNWatchNerd

Sorry if this topics been worn out guys. My car is being serviced and all I have is my cell phone. The search function never works on this thing so I decided to go ahead and ask.


----------



## little big feather

We've done this b/4....The U. S. does not issue watches now to reg. military....But special purpose soldiers may be issued
a watch if needed for the sake of mission...Such as a Diver,Pilot,Special Ops....They are not great watches,except for divers,
so most soldiers buy their own....Divers were issued Rolex years ago...French pilots are issued DODANE Chronos.
and French divers were issued Rolex or Tudor.


----------



## Rdenney

Back in the deeps of time, dive watches were issued. The Navy tested them to provide advice to local quartermaster buyers, while they were attempting to have one made under government contract. I remember reading the tests and advice a few months ago; they were dated 1960 or a little before. They liked Rolex (but too expensive), Blancpain (when it was not so expensive), Zodiac, and maybe one or two others. 

But most military guys bought their own with heavy discounts in the PX. Popular brands were same as above plus a few others. 

Rick "who just received a mod-60's Zodiac Aerospace GMT--a very popular PX watch during Vietnam" Denney


----------



## scuttle

TNWatchNerd said:


> Does the US, or any military still issue watches to soldiers/infantry? I believe some highly specialized soldiers are still issued watches but what about the rest?


For most military purposes the G-Shock is well-engineered it was wiped everything else out. The 6900 seems like a special favourite because of the easy to press lume button - it's the watch that displaced the Rolex Sub for the Seals. Some people, especially pilots, have reported using a G-Shock Mudman model that copes especially with A'stan's odd GMT +4.5hr timezone. The major US military survivor is probably the Marathon Navigator and British troops often still use a Pulsar or CWC G10 (probably because the MOD still as a warehouse full of them.)


----------



## Medphred

As others have said, most pick up there own and opt for something that can take abuse and has functions they will use, ie G-Shock Suunto etc


----------



## DoubleOhSeven77

I'm in the army, and we werent issued anything. I have a Suunto for field work, and I have several others for barracks life. My favorite is my JSAR.


----------



## TNWatchNerd

Thank you Rick (we can always count on you for an insightful response) Denney.

I mean that, it's a pleasure to read your posts.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Suuntos are issued to some units of the Army, I think they're called "Spartans". Guys I knew were given Vectors as well, which were well received, unlike the Spartans, which weren't. 

I have no proof of this, complete hearsay.

Edit: I'm referring to the United States in this post.


----------



## ari.seoul

not sure about now,

but in the past there have been several military issued watches

probably one of the famous ones are what you called the dirty dozen, WW2 British military issued watches by
Buren, Cyma, Eterna, Grana, IWC, Jaeger LeCoultre, Lemania, Longines, Omega, Record, Timor, Vertex

the German also has military issued watches by these companies plus more - marked by DH on the caseback

I know the Canadian airforce (RCAF) has quite a few military issued watches
there has been a few more since,
British issue CWC, 
IDF Eterna,
British Seiko RAF

there's quite a few back in the days, not sure about now


----------



## lysanderxiii

To say the US Military _does not_ issue watches to non-specialized personnel is misleading.

They can, and do, but it is dependent on the Commander and S-4 (supply officer).

It is all a matter of funds. Watch purchases, other than specialized things like divers' watches, which may be TO&E items, are funded out of the same pot of funds that pay for things like pens, printer ink, paper and other things like that. Normally, Commanders and S-4s never have enough money to buy stuff like watches, but, if funds are available (like at the end of a fiscal year) such purchases are not unknown.

So, as long as there are watches on the GSA Advantage website, and the activities GSA Credit Card has a positive balance, watch may be issued.....

Suuntos and G-Shocks are available on the GSA site, along with Marathons, et alia, so not all those ubiquitous BPWs are privately funded, 99% are, but not all.


----------



## Hatman14

My friends in the RAF, he was issued a pulsar military watch, cheap and legible, on a NATO/Zulu strap, he's never worn it, just fine to afghan with a gshock


----------



## TNWatchNerd

Hatman14 said:


> My friends in the RAF, he was issued a pulsar military watch, cheap and legible, on a NATO/Zulu strap, he's never worn it, just fine to afghan with a gshock


Interesting.....and thanks guys! I wasn't just inquiring about the US military, so it's cool to hear from our WIS brothers from across the pond on this!


----------



## little big feather

I would like to add.....Many people who have not served in the military (U.S.) think that the 
government supplies everything. They do not. You get your basic issue of clothing, that's 
socks to hat and everything in between....After that you get a few dollars a month
added to pay after one year I think, that is to pay for replacement items from socks to hat.
In a combat situation they will reissue all as needed. Officers must buy all clothing items.(except specialty items)
Specialty clothing is furnished and replaced by Government, such as flight suits,hospital
and mess whites,coveralls,etc...


----------



## Raza

When I asked my friend what watch he wore while he was overseas, he said "A G-Shock, the cheapest I could buy on base". Most ex-mil guys I know wear cheap divers; Orient Makos seem to be quite popular with the guys I know (they're all in finance, if that gives context).


----------



## atxvan

Most of this has already been figured out, but here's my experience as a soldier first hand.

I have never been issued a watch and have never met anyone else who has, but there is a caveat to that. I met one soldier wearing a Marathon and when I struck up a conversation about it he explained that it was provided by the Army. They have a NSN number which means that the govt can get it easily. The special part of this case is that he works close to the supply team and they tend to get things a little easier than most soldiers. All above board, but special still.

The hard part of the conversation is how "no big deal" he was about the whole thing. Being a big fan of tritium, and Marathon in general, that fact that he had no idea the specialty made me cringe. What a waste. Why can't they issue me one? Yes I am jealous, sorry to trail off there, but it needed to be said.

That's what I've seen anyways.


----------



## sebastienb

French divers seems to be issued... timex ironmans (at least it is a military watch that anyone can afford now)


----------



## tallguy

scuttle said:


> For most military purposes the G-Shock is well-engineered it was wiped everything else out. The 6900 seems like a special favourite because of the easy to press lume button - it's the watch that displaced the Rolex Sub for the Seals. Some people, especially pilots, have reported using a G-Shock Mudman model that copes especially with A'stan's odd GMT +4.5hr timezone. The major US military survivor is probably the Marathon Navigator and British troops often still use a Pulsar or CWC G10 (probably because the MOD still as a warehouse full of them.)


I hate to say this being a big G fan, but I think you would find Timex digitals equaling, if not outnumbering, G shocks in the US Military....


----------



## mark131v

[


























Hi Guys, first post so I have been having a couple of issues attaching photos...

I was interested to hear that US don't issue watches to their troops the photos I have attached is of my issued Royal Marine Divers watch that I managed to keep when I left in 2010 due to them being replaced by traser divers watches. It was only issued in certain units and certain roles but there was also general issue of G1098 watches to most people from JNCO upwards

As you can see the watch like me is a bit battered but it still keeps good time


----------



## Monocrom

little big feather said:


> I would like to add.....Many people who have not served in the military (U.S.) think that the
> government supplies everything. They do not. You get your basic issue of clothing, that's
> socks to hat and everything in between....After that you get a few dollars a month
> added to pay after one year I think, that is to pay for replacement items from socks to hat.
> In a combat situation they will reissue all as needed. Officers must buy all clothing items.(except specialty items)
> Specialty clothing is furnished and replaced by Government, such as flight suits,hospital
> and mess whites,coveralls,etc...


Yup, not even issue basic necessities such as a multi-tool or a good flashlight. On another site, I was able to send over a few items to be placed into care-packages for a couple of needy soldiers. Main thing requested was a quality, non-reflective, multi-tool and a good tactical light similar in operation to a SureFire G2. American soldiers get trained with the G2 for low-light shooting encounters. But once the training is over, they have to give back the lights. (Yeah, that makes sense. :roll

A good fixed-blade knife was also on the list. Though a strong locking one-hand-opening folding knife was ahead of the fixed blade. The multi-tool ahead of the folding knife. (At the time, I really wasn't into watches. A good, basic, G-Shock 5600 would likely have been appreciated.)


----------



## Papichulo

Monocrom said:


> Yup, not even issue basic necessities such as a multi-tool or a good flashlight. On another site, I was able to send over a few items to be placed into care-packages for a couple of needy soldiers. Main thing requested was a quality, non-reflective, multi-tool and a good tactical light similar in operation to a SureFire G2. American soldiers get trained with the G2 for low-light shooting encounters. But once the training is over, they have to give back the lights. (Yeah, that makes sense. :roll
> 
> A good fixed-blade knife was also on the list. Though a strong locking one-hand-opening folding knife was ahead of the fixed blade. The multi-tool ahead of the folding knife. (At the time, I really wasn't into watches. A good, basic, G-Shock 5600 would likely have been appreciated.)


I agree about a good G-Shock and I always have a Benchmade on my gear. I prefer a good a spring assist knife. Referring to some of the other comments in this thread I have been issued a Suunto based on overall needs of my Team, but it ate batteries. As far as light, it is your friend and your enemy; just be cognizant of your surroundings.

Over the years I have noticed a lot of Rambos out there with the latest kit and frankly that crap gets you or your team killed. Remember less is more and slow is fast. It is all about planning, equipping and training. Cheers


----------



## italianhound303

I am active duty and I can tell you I was never issued a watch but was told I better have one, when I was in Afghanistan a lovely support group from Colorado sent my unit a batch of Suunto Vectors. I also know that my buddies unit who was on the road a lot were given X-Landers with scratched off serial numbers, but their supply officer was a warrant and he could play the system.


----------



## Some_Dude

TNWatchNerd said:


> Does the US, or any military still issue watches to soldiers/infantry? I believe some highly specialized soldiers are still issued watches but what about the rest?
> 
> If so what are they?
> 
> What were some previously issued watches?


Late to this party and a brand new member. I have been curious about Adi watches which some online sellers say are issued to Israeli Defense Forces. I found this 2011 photo which shows IDF Army Brig General Eyal Zamir wearing an Adi you can buy for under $100.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...f_Division_36_this_morning_at_Hila_Lookou.jpg

I think he is wearing the model below, but it has the Army leaf on it.

Tzanhanim Watch - Israel Defense Store

Search results for: 'watch'

If it good enough for a General, then I'm buying one, too.

FYI - It looks like he got promoted to Major General.

http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/Society_&_Culture/staff.html


----------



## spleenrippa

I'm an aircraft maintainer (avionics) in the RCAF and I've seen colleagues wearing Momentum, Tissot, Marathon, Citizen and everything in between. In my experience, personal taste/aesthetics is the deciding factor, rather than functionality. Heck, one of my subordinates usually wears a $1000 Bulova whilst wrenching on equipment. I use a Casio AE1200 and my father (also serving) has a Skyhawk for when he's flying.
Nobody has an issued watch, though. I can't recall anyone in the past decade saying they drew their timepiece from supply.


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Some_Dude,

ADI Kvutztat Yavne watches are issued by the Israeli Ministry of Defense and ordered by individual military branch and/or units of the IDF with their specific insignia e.g. Para, IAF etc... as seen e.g. here Israel Watches ADI Kvutztat Yavne watches are made in Kibbutz Yavne south of Tel Aviv.

The basic IDF watch model is this type of chrono IDF Army Paratroopers Brigade (Tzanhanim) Dive Watch which is also a diver watch, but there are a few other variants as well. This basic IDF watch model layout has stayed the same for yrs, only movement has been changed. If I recall correctly, earlier watches had modified Japanese Miyota T201 analog/digital quartz chronograph movements. Currently ADI Kvutztat Yavne watches have modified Swiss, quite likely either ISA Digit 9516-3030 ISASWISS / Product line or ETA Flatline 988.432 ETA SA Manufacture Horlogère Suisse: 988.432 analog/digital quartz chronograph movements. The movement can be hacked as with the most mil watches.

The watch has three analog hands (hour, minute and seconds) and the dial includes a twenty-four hour scale. The digital display includes a second time zone in either a 12 or 24 hour scale, the month, day and date, a chronograph timer (accurate to hundredths of a second), an alarm, an hourly chime and a display light. These various functions are controlled and set by the pushers on the sides of the watch. The watch's lume is superluminova.

As I said already in the other thread, this is a big watch, measuring 42mm without the crown & pushers and 47mm with them plus is 12mm thick. The watch has purposeful, no-nonsense military look and uses an integrated rubber diver's band secured by four pins with Seiko style collars. The watch is made of nickel-free stainless steel and has a matt gray finish on all but the screw-down case back. The case design is curved; this allows the watch to sit very comfortably on the wrist. The crystal is a domed mineral glass protected by the rotating bezel. The watch has 200 meters water resistance without using a screw-down crown. Briefly said ADI Kvutztat Yavne watches are excellent field and diver watches.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Some_Dude

MAJJ said:


> Hi Some_Dude,
> 
> ADI Kvutztat Yavne watches are issued by the Israeli Ministry of Defense and ordered by individual military branch and/or units of the IDF with their specific insignia e.g. Para, IAF etc... as seen e.g. here Israel Watches ADI Kvutztat Yavne watches are made in Kibbutz Yavne south of Tel Aviv.
> 
> The basic IDF watch model is this type of chrono IDF Army Paratroopers Brigade (Tzanhanim) Dive Watch which is also a diver watch, but there are a few other variants as well. This basic IDF watch model layout has stayed the same for yrs, only movement has been changed. If I recall correctly, earlier watches had modified Japanese Miyota T201 analog/digital quartz chronograph movements. Currently ADI Kvutztat Yavne watches have modified Swiss, quite likely either ISA Digit 9516-3030 ISASWISS / Product line or ETA Flatline 988.432 ETA SA Manufacture Horlogère Suisse: 988.432 analog/digital quartz chronograph movements. The movement can be hacked as with the most mil watches.
> 
> The watch has three analog hands (hour, minute and seconds) and the dial includes a twenty-four hour scale. The digital display includes a second time zone in either a 12 or 24 hour scale, the month, day and date, a chronograph timer (accurate to hundredths of a second), an alarm, an hourly chime and a display light. These various functions are controlled and set by the pushers on the sides of the watch. The watch's lume is superluminova.
> 
> As I said already in the other thread, this is a big watch, measuring 42mm without the crown & pushers and 47mm with them plus is 12mm thick. The watch has purposeful, no-nonsense military look and uses an integrated rubber diver's band secured by four pins with Seiko style collars. The watch is made of nickel-free stainless steel and has a matt gray finish on all but the screw-down case back. The case design is curved; this allows the watch to sit very comfortably on the wrist. The crystal is a domed mineral glass protected by the rotating bezel. The watch has 200 meters water resistance without using a screw-down crown. Briefly said ADI Kvutztat Yavne watches are excellent field and diver watches.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.


Majj, I'm starting a new thread and hope you can comment on an Adi for me!


----------



## tribe125

Can I recommend a book, if you want to get into military watches?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Concise-Guide-Military-Timepieces-Wesolowski/dp/186126304X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385081085&sr=8-1&keywords=military+timepieces

It's not encyclopaedic, but it's a good general survey.


----------



## MJK737

I'm currently serving in Afghanistan(USN) and was issued a GSAR. being a WIS I really appreciate the watch. The dudes over at another team I work with(USA) we're all issued CSAR's. I also ran into a government type dude at a rotary pax terminal wearing a GSAR. I said nice watch, and showed him mine. He just smiled and said yeah not bad for an issued watch. So yes, they are being issued you just have to keep your eye out to spot them in theater. Pretty easy for a WIS!


----------



## johnna

The South African Air Force (which is the second oldest Air Force in the world after the RAF) were issued Seiko Chronographs. I still have mine:-!
I have had it for 22 years and changed the battery only once!


----------



## Monocrom

MJK737 said:


> I'm currently serving in Afghanistan(USN) and was issued a GSAR. being a WIS I really appreciate the watch. The dudes over at another team I work with(USA) we're all issued CSAR's. I also ran into a government type dude at a rotary pax terminal wearing a GSAR. I said nice watch, and showed him mine. He just smiled and said yeah not bad for an issued watch. So yes, they are being issued you just have to keep your eye out to spot them in theater. Pretty easy for a WIS!


Wait. You were just recently issued a mechanical watch?

Perhaps it's a quartz TSAR instead?


----------



## enkidu

johnna said:


> The South African Air Force (which is the second oldest Air Force in the world after the RAF) were issued Seiko Chronographs. I still have mine:-! I have had it for 22 years and changed the battery only once!


I really dig those old Seiko's. Such a classic layout and robust movement. Congratulations and wear it in good health!


----------



## MAJJ

Hi,
Look what I wrote here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/military-vs-military-watches-944881-4.html#post7035767
And I agree what Lysanderxii said here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/military-issued-watches-912526-2.html#post6746205
Check these three:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*official-seamaster-club-thread*-210788-post7003927.html#poststop
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*official-seamaster-club-thread*-210788-post7012073.html#poststop
https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/official-iwc-aquatimer-pictures-thread-456269-16.html#post7030342

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Some_Dude

Now this is exciting... to me anyways. There is an older thread indicating the watch issued to "Seal Team 6" is the Suunto Core.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/watch-id-zero-dark-thirty-suunto-765170.html

The fbo.gov website indicates "Special Warfare Development Group" which is Team 6. Given the volume of watches ordered (200), I think it likely they were made available to the same unit that hunted Osama Bin Laden (unofficially, there are somewhere between 200-300 active DEVGRU members). The watches were also shown in the movie "Zero Dark Thirty" which is highly authentic.

https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportun...=core&_cview=0


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Some Dude,

Actually you already have answers here: Military issued watches????? - Page 2 and here: Military vs. "Military" Watches - Page 4 added with the Time Magazine article: Watching SEAL Team 6 | TIME.com plus the Solicitation opportunity: https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportu...6c154b5a9add1d90cfbf0a2d7b8&tab=core&_cview=0

As Lysanderxii pointed out if funds are available specialized things like certain watches on the GSA Advantage website may be purchased, but it is dependent on the Commander and S-4 (supply officer). Suuntos and G-Shocks etc...are available on the GSA site. Available through GSA are following Suunto watches; Part Number and NSN # if any is bolded:

SS014006010 Suunto X10M (all black military)
SS014005010 Suunto X10 (black)

SS013318010 Suunto Core (light green)
SS014279010 Suunto Core (light all black military)
SS013316010 Suunto Core (light black)
SS013319010 Suunto Core (alu brown)

SS018371000 Suunto Ambit HR (steel)
SS018372000 Suunto Ambit (steel)
SS018373000 Suunto Ambit HR (black)
SS018374000 Suunto Ambit (black)
SS019182000 Suunto Ambit2 Sapphire (steel)
SS019183000 Suunto Ambit2 HR Sapphire (steel)
SS019561000 Suunto Ambit2 Sapphire (black)
SS019562000 Suunto Ambit2 HR Sapphire (black)

SS012926110 Suunto X-Lander (all black military)
SS012197310 Suunto X-Lander (black dial/silver)
SS011030310 Suunto X-Lander (green dial/silver)

SS014528000 Suunto Elementum Aqua (black)
SS014527000 Suunto Elementum Aqua (steel)
SS016979000 Suunto Elementum Terra (all black)
SS014521000 Suunto Elementum Terra (steel)
SS014522000 Suunto Elementum Terra (black dial/silver)
SS014523000 Suunto Elementum Terra (black w. leather)
SS014526000 Suunto Elementum Ventus (black dial/silver)
SS014524000 Suunto Elementum Ventus (white)
SS004787110 Suunto Altimax Snowsports Wristop Computer (black)

SS012279110 Suunto Vector (black)
SS015301000 Suunto Vector HR (black)
SS010600610 Suunto Vector (black dial/yellow)

SS015841000 Suunto t6d (black dial/yellow)
SS015842000 Suunto t6d (black dial/red)
SS015843000 Suunto t6d (all black)

SS012208310 Suunto G6 Pro Golf Wristop Computer (steel)

SS011195300 Suunto D9 w/o trans Diving Wristop Computer (steel)
SS011245300 Suunto D9 w/trans Diving Wristop Computer (steel)
SS011974300 Suunto D6 Elastomer (steel)

SS011847310 Suunto M3 Marine Wristop Computer (steel)

165843-SEV12 Suunto X10 GPS Watch (black)
95548-SEV12 Suunto(R) X-Lander (grey dial/silver)

*NSN 6645-99-280-3524* Suunto D3 Dive Computer (black dial/blue)

Now, DEVGRU operators get what they want like many other SF operators in various countries, they don't need to stick to that what is issued or not...and they won't...
For the record _The Operation Neptune Spear _took place already on the 2nd of May in 2011 and that Solicitation opportunity is dated December the 1st 2011...

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Papichulo

I have said this in the past and I am not a spec ops bubba; however, I was issued my Sunnto. Great info Majj.


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Papichulo,

You're welcome.

Any of the watches available on the GSA Advantage website may be purchased by any mil unit only if that unit has funds available. Of course the Commander and S-4 have to approve the use of funds. So, in the end of the day, it's the question of money...

However, I seriously doubt that this watch, SS012208310 Suunto G6 Pro Golf Wristop Computer (steel), could be acquired even if the unit had money...

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Papichulo

Roger that! I (we) have seen unwise expenditures that just kill me. Now more than ever we need to ensure we (units) have the right kit for the mission.



MAJJ said:


> Hi Papichulo,
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Any of the watches available on the GSA Advantage website may be purchased by any mil unit only if that unit has funds available. Of course the Commander and S-4 have to approve the use of funds. So, in the end of the day, it's the question of money...
> 
> However, I seriously doubt that this watch, SS012208310 Suunto G6 Pro Golf Wristop Computer (steel), could be acquired even if the unit had money...
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## gekos

Well known is that Soviet Russia have been big producer of military watches. Watches made for the military were marked "ЗАКАЗ МО СССР," meaning "By Order of the Ministry of Defense of the USSR."
The biggest producers were Poljot (Sturmanskie - Airforce , Okean - Navy and some divers) and Vostok ( Komandirskie - All type of forces and Amphibia - Divers, Navy)
Infantry, Airforce, Navy, Submarines models can be seen here, use the left menu to navigate:
infantry_watches


----------



## goatscapeable

Never was I issued a watch in the US Army, but I did receive five different pairs of Oakley sunglasses over two different Iraq deployments, as well as numerous Wiley X shooting glasses. I would have happily substituted a couple pairs of Oakleys for a decent watch.


----------



## MAJJ

Gekos,

Thanks for the link. Saw some of these former Soviet Union watches in the -80s & early -90s, but never actually paid any attention to them during that time. Nowadays they seem quite unique.


----------



## Papichulo

I am with you on that one. If I knew then, what I know now I would have collected 500 of them and sold them off for a mint. Back in the day they were onl dirt cheap. 


MAJJ said:


> Gekos,
> 
> Thanks for the link. Saw some of these former Soviet Union watches in the -80s & early -90s, but never actually paid any attention to them during that time. Nowadays they seem quite unique.


----------



## Machine Head

The Singapore Army apparently issues Hamilton quartz watches and there is a specific chap here on WUS who appears to sell them as NOS. I purchased one for a beater- it has some artillery lieutenant's name on the back, and is highly functional with an internal and external bezel


----------



## cavalry_scout

Monocrom said:


> Yup, not even issue basic necessities such as a multi-tool or a good flashlight. On another site, I was able to send over a few items to be placed into care-packages for a couple of needy soldiers. Main thing requested was a quality, non-reflective, multi-tool and a good tactical light similar in operation to a SureFire G2. American soldiers get trained with the G2 for low-light shooting encounters. But once the training is over, they have to give back the lights. (Yeah, that makes sense. :roll
> 
> A good fixed-blade knife was also on the list. Though a strong locking one-hand-opening folding knife was ahead of the fixed blade. The multi-tool ahead of the folding knife. (At the time, I really wasn't into watches. A good, basic, G-Shock 5600 would likely have been appreciated.)


1. Multi tools are issued
2. weapons lights are issued, handheld were issued in at least one RFI and also purchased by the unit
3. I have no idea who trains with a handheld light for low light shooting (MPs maybe?), see no. 2
4. The Army doesn't typically issue fixed blades, but automatic opening Gerber knives were issued. I am pretty sure the Corps issues bayonets


----------



## Monocrom

cavalry_scout said:


> 1. Multi tools are issued
> 2. weapons lights are issued, handheld were issued in at least one RFI and also purchased by the unit
> 3. I have no idea who trains with a handheld light for low light shooting (MPs maybe?), see no. 2
> 4. The Army doesn't typically issue fixed blades, but automatic opening Gerber knives were issued. I am pretty sure the Corps issues bayonets


1 - Not to every soldier. I know guys who were called up. I know father's of guys who were called up. About three years ago, a young man who had recently joined the biggest dedicated flashlight forum on the net (Candle Power Forums) was called up. The only thing he was issued was an old O.D. green traditional military angle-head light. Very poor output even by non-enthusiasts to flashlights. He appealed to the forums because (other than his primary weapon and some ammunition) that angle-head light was the only thing he was issued. And that applied to all the other men in his unit. They were hurting for gear. The CPF community as it usually does, came together. Numerous lights, mainly AA-powered and coin-cell squeeze lights were sent. Along with other gear. Yes, especially multi-tools. I've put together care-packages myself which were shipped to family members of soldiers so that the packages could then be shipped on to those particular men. I've always included a quality multi-tool in every care-package. Not everyone gets issued one. I'd even go so far as to say it's the one item asked for most of all.

2 - Once again, not every unit gets proper torches. Other than multi-tools, quality lights are the 2nd biggest thing I've been asked for.

3 - Not just MPs. I've heard from numerous guys that training with the SureFire G2 was part of the training they had to go through before literally getting shipped out to Iran or Afghanistan. Though it's been a couple of years since I've talked to anyone about the training involved before heading out. I'd hate to think that in recent times such vital training has been dropped.

4 - Not sure about bayonets. Not everyone gets a good quality folding knife. (Either a One-hander with a hole, disk, or peg on the blade; or a good automatic.) Also, some COs are sticklers regarding regulations. If it's not issued gear, it gets confiscated. Others don't care. But it's due to the former why I never ship out any fixed-blades. Not even smaller ones (4-inches measured for the blade.) When I've put together care-packages, it was always multi-tool, light, and a good "tactical folder" (for lack of a better term.) And, specifically, in that order.

Sorry, but from what I've gotten over the years from those asking for care-packages or fathers asking for care packages for their sons; there is a big deficiency regarding basic needed gear.

One young soldier who didn't get to come home was the son of a respected member on CPF (and his dad is a friend of mine). Dad gave his son a Solarforce light with a powerful aftermarket LED drop-in as one of the pieces of needed gear. His son used that two-cell CR123 powered light. Before he died, there was an incident in which his squad was sent to investigate a house suspected to be used as a safe-house by the enemy. They went in, searched it, found nothing. No one inside. No hidden compartments. Well, turns out there was one. The members of his squad used their issued angle-head lights to scan the walls for possible hidden compartments. Found nothing. The son pulls out his modified Solarforce light, shines it at the wall; and he's able to instantly tell something wasn't right with that wall. The guys started tearing it apart, found a hidden weapons cache. Plenty of automatic weapons and explosives. Weapons and explosives that the enemy never got a chance to use against our troops.

If he didn't have that light that his dad had given him, that hidden weapons cache would have been missed completely.

A little while later, that particular member told the rest of the CPF community that they were in the process of making funeral arrangements for his son. It surprised the Hell out of everyone. (I know that my friend and fellow CPFer would not mind one bit that I shared that story.)


----------



## cavalry_scout

Monocrom said:


> 1 - Not to every soldier. I know guys who were called up. I know father's of guys who were called up. About three years ago, a young man who had recently joined the biggest dedicated flashlight forum on the net (Candle Power Forums) was called up. The only thing he was issued was an old O.D. green traditional military angle-head light. Very poor output even by non-enthusiasts to flashlights. He appealed to the forums because (other than his primary weapon and some ammunition) that angle-head light was the only thing he was issued. And that applied to all the other men in his unit. They were hurting for gear. The CPF community as it usually does, came together. Numerous lights, mainly AA-powered and coin-cell squeeze lights were sent. Along with other gear. Yes, especially multi-tools. I've put together care-packages myself which were shipped to family members of soldiers so that the packages could then be shipped on to those particular men. I've always included a quality multi-tool in every care-package. Not everyone gets issued one. I'd even go so far as to say it's the one item asked for most of all.
> 
> 2 - Once again, not every unit gets proper torches. Other than multi-tools, quality lights are the 2nd biggest thing I've been asked for.
> 
> 3 - Not just MPs. I've heard from numerous guys that training with the SureFire G2 was part of the training they had to go through before literally getting shipped out to Iran or Afghanistan. Though it's been a couple of years since I've talked to anyone about the training involved before heading out. I'd hate to think that in recent times such vital training has been dropped.
> 
> 4 - Not sure about bayonets. Not everyone gets a good quality folding knife. (Either a One-hander with a hole, disk, or peg on the blade; or a good automatic.) Also, some COs are sticklers regarding regulations. If it's not issued gear, it gets confiscated. Others don't care. But it's due to the former why I never ship out any fixed-blades. Not even smaller ones (4-inches measured for the blade.) When I've put together care-packages, it was always multi-tool, light, and a good "tactical folder" (for lack of a better term.) And, specifically, in that order.
> 
> Sorry, but from what I've gotten over the years from those asking for care-packages or fathers asking for care packages for their sons; there is a big deficiency regarding basic needed gear.
> 
> One young soldier who didn't get to come home was the son of a respected member on CPF (and his dad is a friend of mine). Dad gave his son a Solarforce light with a powerful aftermarket LED drop-in as one of the pieces of needed gear. His son used that two-cell CR123 powered light. Before he died, there was an incident in which his squad was sent to investigate a house suspected to be used as a safe-house by the enemy. They went in, searched it, found nothing. No one inside. No hidden compartments. Well, turns out there was one. The members of his squad used their issued angle-head lights to scan the walls for possible hidden compartments. Found nothing. The son pulls out his modified Solarforce light, shines it at the wall; and he's able to instantly tell something wasn't right with that wall. The guys started tearing it apart, found a hidden weapons cache. Plenty of automatic weapons and explosives. Weapons and explosives that the enemy never got a chance to use against our troops.
> 
> If he didn't have that light that his dad had given him, that hidden weapons cache would have been missed completely.
> 
> A little while later, that particular member told the rest of the CPF community that they were in the process of making funeral arrangements for his son. It surprised the Hell out of everyone. (I know that my friend and fellow CPFer would not mind one bit that I shared that story.)


Every RFI from 2007-2012 has included a multitool.

Are you saying that Soldiers are training with handheld lights at NTC? Never saw it. Low light shooting was done with weapon lights or NODs. House searches, once. cleared were usually done with Surefire Hellfighter spotlights if internal lighting wasn't available. NODs as well.

Very sorry to hear about your friend's loss, I hope he has found some peace.


----------



## Monocrom

cavalry_scout said:


> Every RFI from 2007-2012 has included a multitool.


I can only go by what I've been told by various, individual, soldiers in terms of needed gear. Or, what was relayed to me by fathers of those soldiers. Absolute #1 item I was always asked to include was a good black or bead-blasted multi-tool in those care-packages. Yes, I know some soldiers are indeed issued multi-tools. The ones I sent care-packages to apparently were not.



> Are you saying that Soldiers are training with handheld lights at NTC? Never saw it. Low light shooting was done with weapon lights or NODs. House searches, once. cleared were usually done with Surefire Hellfighter spotlights if internal lighting wasn't available. NODs as well.


I was told that part of the training before hitting the ground in Afghanistan or Iraq was indeed being trained to shoot with stock SureFire G2 incandescent lights. Once the training was over, the G2s were taken back to train the next batch of soldiers being called up. A few soldiers asked if I could recommend any good lights that had the same User Interface (U.I.) and level of brightness as the G2s which they trained with. CR123s being available over there but hideously expensive, I used to recommend the Rayovac Sportsman's Extreme 3watt LED model. Same U.I. as a G2. Very close to the same output. LED means no bulb to replace. Runs off of 2AA cells instead of two CR123s. And its metal, subdued construction makes it a bit tougher than the polymer body and head of a G2. The ROV is very affordable too. (The incredibly skinny clip on the ROV is almost useless. But that's a minor thing.)



> Very sorry to hear about your friend's loss, I hope he has found some peace.


Thank you. I hope so as well.


----------



## cavalry_scout

Monocrom said:


> I can only go by what I've been told by various, individual, soldiers in terms of needed gear. Or, what was relayed to me by fathers of those soldiers. Absolute #1 item I was always asked to include was a good black or bead-blasted multi-tool in those care-packages. Yes, I know some soldiers are indeed issued multi-tools. The ones I sent care-packages to apparently were not.
> 
> I was told that part of the training before hitting the ground in Afghanistan or Iraq was indeed being trained to shoot with stock SureFire G2 incandescent lights. Once the training was over, the G2s were taken back to train the next batch of soldiers being called up. A few soldiers asked if I could recommend any good lights that had the same User Interface (U.I.) and level of brightness as the G2s which they trained with. CR123s being available over there but hideously expensive, I used to recommend the Rayovac Sportsman's Extreme 3watt LED model. Same U.I. as a G2. Very close to the same output. LED means no bulb to replace. Runs off of 2AA cells instead of two CR123s. And its metal, subdued construction makes it a bit tougher than the polymer body and head of a G2. The ROV is very affordable too. (The incredibly skinny clip on the ROV is almost useless. But that's a minor thing.)
> 
> Thank you. I hope so as well.


You can find PDFs of what the RFIs included. No idea where anyone was doing lowlight with handhelds, definitely wasn't at NTC *shrugs*. Good on you for sending packages over, no need to avoid 123 powered lights, they can order cases of them through their unit.


----------



## Monocrom

cavalry_scout said:


> You can find PDFs of what the RFIs included. No idea where anyone was doing lowlight with handhelds, definitely wasn't at NTC *shrugs*. Good on you for sending packages over, *no need to avoid 123 powered lights, they can order cases of them through their unit.*


It's not the individual soldiers doing the ordering. One on one, AA cells are cheaper and even easier to get.


----------



## pacifichrono

This one I own was U.S. military issued (but not to me):



















This one was NOT military issued but was worn by me in combat:


----------



## cavalry_scout

Did you older gents use socks to cover the lume? I remember reading a book about tunnel rats where the author mentioned an interrogation where the VC mentioned being able to track some guys by their watches. 

Non nobis solum nati sumus


----------



## Omega_556

I'll share my limited experience, as one individual in a very large organization.

All of our soldiers were issued a Gerber multi-tools at RFI prior to our deployment, our particular unit was also issued very nice Otis cleaning kits which also contained a Gerber multi-tool. After being on the ground for a month, almost nobody in our unit had a multi-tool, or a complete cleaning kit for that matter. I think this happened for several reasons. #1 most of the guys don't know to use "the right tool for the job" and broke the Gerbers right off the bat trying to do things they shouldn't have instead of going to the motorpool and getting the proper tool. #2 a lot of the guys didn't take care of their stuff and left them laying around after using them and lost them. #3 it turns out the guys from groups #1 & #2 who don't respect their tools, don't respect other peoples property either and then if they find an unsecured item they'd acquire it. So after about a month very few guys had them, and not because they weren't issue two of them.

Batteries, we had tough boxes full of batteries. Our S4 had more 123 batteries than we knew what to do with, they had lithium AA batteries but they were not handed out as recklessly, and there were AAA batteries but they strictly controlled due to low volume. If an individual was located at one of the big FOBs AA batteries were easy to get if you just bought them at the PX / shoppette, but if you were on a COP S4 was your only option.

I was issued a very nice SureFire M952V LED weapons light, I brought my own SureFire 6P LED flashlight, and I brought my own SureFire LED headlamp and I always had a large surplus of 123 batteries for my lights and other equipment.

The closest thing to a watch I witnessed anyone get issued was our Garmin Foretrex 301 wrist GPS units.

Merry Christmas


----------



## pacifichrono

cavalry_scout said:


> Did you older gents use socks to cover the lume? I remember reading a book about tunnel rats where the author mentioned an interrogation where the VC mentioned being able to track some guys by their watches.
> 
> Non nobis solum nati sumus


If I run into any 'older gents,' I'll have to ask them. As for me, the issue never came up, but maybe that's because I was there in the early years: 1966-1967. ;-)


----------



## cavalry_scout

pacifichrono said:


> If I run into any 'older gents,' I'll have to ask them. As for me, the issue never came up, but maybe that's because I was there in the early years: 1966-1967. ;-)


You've got a couple years on me ;-)


----------



## Doug507

pacifichrono said:


> This one I own was U.S. military issued (but not to me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was NOT military issued but was worn by me in combat:


Tom, both of these are amazing - especially your Caravelle. Talk about a family heirloom!


----------



## pacifichrono

Doug507 said:


> Tom, both of these are amazing - especially your Caravelle. Talk about a family heirloom!


This is that Caravelle (with its original bracelet) on my wrist about 47 years ago. No G-Shocks, TSARS, or Luminoxes for ME! b-)


----------



## cavalry_scout

Great pic! 

Non nobis solum nati sumus


----------



## Papichulo

cavalry_scout said:


> Did you older gents use socks to cover the lume? I remember reading a book about tunnel rats where the author mentioned an interrogation where the VC mentioned being able to track some guys by their watches.
> 
> Non nobis solum nati sumus


I personally do not; however, a few of the guys in the forum have mentioned they have and do.


----------



## goatscapeable

pacifichrono said:


> This is that Caravelle (with its original bracelet) on my wrist about 47 years ago. No G-Shocks, TSARS, or Luminoxes for ME! b-)


Cool shot! I was motivated by this photo to dig up some shots of me on deployments wearing watches. Not a lot of clear (or appropriate) ones turned up, but these are a few. The entire time I spent in combat zones as a soldier I can only remember wearing the Citizen Eco-Drive 180 GMT. I remember grabbing it at the Fort Benning PX for around a hundred dollars back in 2002. It took all kinds of abuse, and bears the scars to prove it. It was my first Citizen watch and my positive experience with that model led me to purchase numerous others over the last ten plus years. Anyways, some of the photos contain military weapons but I hope it falls under the "documentary" clause.

 

 

 

And this is the watch now:

And what it is supposed to look like:

I know there were a lot of pictures. Thanks for sticking with it. Now to dig up some pictures of me over there as a civilian with a different watch


----------



## cavalry_scout

I'll see if I have any watch shots. Are the initials of the guy next to you in the first pic D.M.?


----------



## goatscapeable

cavalry_scout said:


> I'll see if I have any watch shots. Are the initials of the guy next to you in the first pic D.M.?


They are actually J.W.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cavalry_scout

He bears an uncanny resemblance to a guy I served with


----------



## wolfstar001

This is an omega apparently issued in the late 40's I have. I know it's a bit off thread but thought you may find it interesting. I doubt it ever seen any action as I think based on the serial number it was issued after the war.

It's funny as I am currently giving serious consideration to letting it go as I just don't wear it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Wolfstar,

That's a very nice classic Omega - love the look of it, especially the dial! If I were you, I wouldn't sell it. Thanks for showing it. Happy New Year!

PS Check this: Corr Vintage Watches


----------



## wolfstar001

Thanks MAJJ it is such a classic dial. It's been a great investment and doubled in value since I purchased it. My only thing is that I just don't wear it as I am concerned about something happening to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy

The fellow I bought this from (a very successful international vintage Rolex dealer and a Marathon AD) had a few left over after selling 160 to the Chilean Air Force, so I guess it's issued to the Chilean military at least.
Apparently the gentleman had his AD status suspended briefly after a Chilean Lt. Colonel put his up for sale on the 'Bay and Marathon had issues with the "unauthorized" sale. :roll:


----------



## Papichulo

I agree. I do not where my 1966 Caravelle due to the super thin spring bars and I have not found any thicker/tougher spring bars and I am afraid I will snap or dislodge one of them and drop the watch. Granted the Omega is something far my precious than my Caravelle, but nonetheless I am concerned.


wolfstar001 said:


> Thanks MAJJ it is such a classic dial. It's been a great investment and doubled in value since I purchased it. My only thing is that I just don't wear it as I am concerned about something happening to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MajorSteve

I was issued this watch in the late 70s:








The original band is long gone but the watch is running well.

I was never issued a watch in the US military, although early on a fellow officer passed on a Hamilton US issue watch to me. I wore a G Shock in Afghanistan as did many of my fellow troops.


----------



## aero-engineer

Italian Breitling 817, German Heuer 1550SG and Swedish Lemania 817


----------



## mnpd

Wish I could have got in on these various military watch discussions back when they were hot. I was a property book officer back in my many years in the Army, and the answer depends on how the question is worded. Does the Army issue watches to soldiers? Well, no. But, does the Army have watches for issue? Certainly yes. The Army has never issued watches to all soldiers, but it's always had watches to issue --- if that makes sense.

Everything used by the Army is found in the AMDF (Army Master Data File), and each item or component of an item has it's own NSN (National Stock Number). It's the NSN that identifies each screw, pen, paper, bean or bullet used by the Army. Sure enough, if you search for "wristwatch" in the AMDF, you'll come up with an NSN of 6645-01-364-4042. It's a wristwatch alright, one that the Army pays $135 apiece for. This item is made by the Marathon Watch Company, and the NSN sheet describes it in more detail than you'd think possible. Here's a link to the NSN sheet..... LogiQuest® Lite - NSN 6645-01-364-4042..WATCH,WRIST.

I've long since retired, but I can tell you that I never once saw anyone wearing an Army-issued watch. Matter of fact, I never laid eyes on an Army-issued watch! But, there IS an official Army watch; it's just that no one orders or wears them. Why not? Well, the price comes out of the unit budget, and the troops would rather have toilet paper in the barracks rather than watches. Also, watches are cheap, and have been since the quartz revolution. No PBO wants another non-expendable item to keep track of and have inspected, and no hand-receipt holder/wearer wants to put up with serviceability and accountability inspections.

Now, being in the Army doesn't mean knowing everything the Army does worldwide. Somewhere, and some time, there has to be a unit that for whatever reason decided to uniformly equip its members with Army-issued wristwatches. Could be a special ops unit, or it could be a transportation company or finance company. If I had to bet, I'd say it was a supply outfit since these guys know the in-and-out of how the system works and how to get what they want.

Sorry for a late post to an ancient thread. Couldn't resist.


----------



## v8chrono

A toothless W10 fan


----------



## BrianMcKay

mnpd said:


> I was a property book officer ... does the Army have watches for issue? ... yes. ... I never once saw anyone wearing an Army-issued watch. ... Sorry for a late post to an ancient thread.


You wrote the best answer. Kudos to you, sir.

Pugo Straps, N80Leather, StrapFreaks


----------



## Tricky73

The British army issue watches and many choose to wear them on the standard issue grey nato strap. They are only issued to commanders however


----------



## Georgewg

MAJJ said:


> Hi Some Dude,
> 
> Actually you already have answers here: Military issued watches????? - Page 2 and here: Military vs. "Military" Watches - Page 4 added with the Time Magazine article: Watching SEAL Team 6 | TIME.com plus the Solicitation opportunity: FBO.gov has moved
> 
> As Lysanderxii pointed out if funds are available specialized things like certain watches on the GSA Advantage website may be purchased, but it is dependent on the Commander and S-4 (supply officer). Suuntos and G-Shocks etc...are available on the GSA site. Available through GSA are following Suunto watches; Part Number and NSN # if any is bolded:
> 
> SS014006010 Suunto X10M (all black military)
> SS014005010 Suunto X10 (black)
> 
> SS013318010 Suunto Core (light green)
> SS014279010 Suunto Core (light all black military)
> SS013316010 Suunto Core (light black)
> SS013319010 Suunto Core (alu brown)
> 
> SS018371000 Suunto Ambit HR (steel)
> SS018372000 Suunto Ambit (steel)
> SS018373000 Suunto Ambit HR (black)
> SS018374000 Suunto Ambit (black)
> SS019182000 Suunto Ambit2 Sapphire (steel)
> SS019183000 Suunto Ambit2 HR Sapphire (steel)
> SS019561000 Suunto Ambit2 Sapphire (black)
> SS019562000 Suunto Ambit2 HR Sapphire (black)
> 
> SS012926110 Suunto X-Lander (all black military)
> SS012197310 Suunto X-Lander (black dial/silver)
> SS011030310 Suunto X-Lander (green dial/silver)
> 
> SS014528000 Suunto Elementum Aqua (black)
> SS014527000 Suunto Elementum Aqua (steel)
> SS016979000 Suunto Elementum Terra (all black)
> SS014521000 Suunto Elementum Terra (steel)
> SS014522000 Suunto Elementum Terra (black dial/silver)
> SS014523000 Suunto Elementum Terra (black w. leather)
> SS014526000 Suunto Elementum Ventus (black dial/silver)
> SS014524000 Suunto Elementum Ventus (white)
> SS004787110 Suunto Altimax Snowsports Wristop Computer (black)
> 
> SS012279110 Suunto Vector (black)
> SS015301000 Suunto Vector HR (black)
> SS010600610 Suunto Vector (black dial/yellow)
> 
> SS015841000 Suunto t6d (black dial/yellow)
> SS015842000 Suunto t6d (black dial/red)
> SS015843000 Suunto t6d (all black)
> 
> SS012208310 Suunto G6 Pro Golf Wristop Computer (steel)
> 
> SS011195300 Suunto D9 w/o trans Diving Wristop Computer (steel)
> SS011245300 Suunto D9 w/trans Diving Wristop Computer (steel)
> SS011974300 Suunto D6 Elastomer (steel)
> 
> SS011847310 Suunto M3 Marine Wristop Computer (steel)
> 
> 165843-SEV12 Suunto X10 GPS Watch (black)
> 95548-SEV12 Suunto(R) X-Lander (grey dial/silver)
> 
> *NSN 6645-99-280-3524* Suunto D3 Dive Computer (black dial/blue)
> 
> Now, DEVGRU operators get what they want like many other SF operators in various countries, they don't need to stick to that what is issued or not...and they won't...
> For the record _The Operation Neptune Spear _took place already on the 2nd of May in 2011 and that Solicitation opportunity is dated December the 1st 2011...
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.


Do military soldiers still wear the Suunto Core? I just looked on the Suunto website and it looks like Suunto still makes and sells this particular model. It's the only model that has the 1 year replaceable battery. All of the other Suunto watches on their website are GPS watches that have rechargeable batteries inside of them. I prefer the Core model with regular battery that lasts for 1 year than having to recharge the battery every few days or every week.


----------



## Burgs

Georgewg said:


> Do military soldiers still wear the Suunto Core? I just looked on the Suunto website and it looks like Suunto still makes and sells this particular model. It's the only model that has the 1 year replaceable battery. All of the other Suunto watches on their website are GPS watches that have rechargeable batteries inside of them. I prefer the Core model with regular battery that lasts for 1 year than having to recharge the battery every few days or every week.


Yes, they do. But Casios far outnumber the Core. The SUUNTO is more comfortable and lighter, but the G-Shocks/Pathfinders are more rugged, have a few more features, usually cheaper, easier to source and are generally easier to use.


----------

